# Hey everyone



## ruchira (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm very new to this forum..

I was actually looking for places to advertise our iPhone application and i came across this web site.
but i wudnt spam lol


seems like a nice place..

our popular forum dude.. Lynie is here ?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## ruchira (Dec 15, 2009)

david johnson said:


> hi!
> 
> dj


hey man.. how u doing.. i aint a DJ but im a musician lol


----------

